# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Post a Video/Audio clip of a bebop parker head

## Baron Collins-Hill

Howdy everybody. 

Recently I have been getting into learning some Charlie Parker heads and was wondering if anyone has worked any out for their mando. 

So far I have the following in various states of completion.

Billies Bounce
And Oscar For Treadwell
Chi Chi
Anthropology
Blues For Alice
Mohawk

I'd love to see or hear what you folks have worked up. It doesnt need to be Parker, anything in a similar vein. Its all good. I've just been having a blast slowing down the tunes and learning them one note at a time. Some day I hope to get  a little quicker at picking them up, but its tricky after playing 99% fiddle tunes for 8 years.

Here are two to kick it off:

Billies Bounce





Mohawk




Thanks,
Baron

----------

mlinkins

----------


## Miko

resJ1Dp4kB0
I guess this would include both the head and the tail. Swing Shift doing Ornithology a a little coffehouse here in Yellow Springs a couple of months ago. The video pretty much sucks - you hear more of the ambient chatter than you do our bass player and there are some fine shots of people walking between the camera and the band. However, you get the general idea.

----------

mlinkins

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

wow, looking at this this morning it looks like i tried to get two ideas into the forum title. I cant figure out how to change it to either charlie parker or bebop, but maybe someone does.

that sounds great, very cool feel.

thanks
baron

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Charlie Parker meets Jesse McReynolds.

----------

Ethan Setiawan

----------


## swinginmandolins

Cool clips!!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

And if you need a little help: Charlie Parker Mandolin

----------


## MandoNicity

Very nice!

JR

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Charlie Parker meets Dave Peters.

----------

billhay4, 

Brandon Sumner, 

Ethan Setiawan, 

John Soper, 

L50EF15, 

robert.najlis

----------


## mandrian

Hi,

That was excellent. Thanks for posting.

Regards

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## des

Wow!

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## mingusb1

Excellent playing and TONE Jordan!

Z

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------

